# Help with mom's books please.



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My mom's Fire is on my account.  We have approx. 1600 books but her Fire only shows a couple dozen.  I have snyc'd; deregistered and reregistered.  What now?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Let me ask a stupid question - have you gone to the Books tab and looked at the Cloud rather than the Device grouping?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Not a stupid question.  Yes,I have.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I was pretty sure that you would have, but it was my only idea. I bought a Fire for my wife at Christmas and all the books that I'd bought over the years showed up on the cloud instantly.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

They showed up on my son's also.  I'm stumped.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Time for a call-back from Amazon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Deb--

try this from our FAQ. It's more from the idea of no books are showing up in the Carousel, but it might work:



Betsy the Quilter said:


> *Help! My Books in the Cloud and Carousel Have Disappeared!*
> 
> Just follow these instructions:
> 
> ...


If not, here is the number for Kindle CS: 1-866-321-8851 (though I know you know it.)

Let us know!

Betsy


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

When you checked for books in the cloud was your WiFi on?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Trying now, Betsy.  Thank you.

Yes, it was on.  Auto correct will not let me type the word for Internet connection.  LOL.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Betsy and BettyR.  It worked!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, Deb!  Our members come through agaiin!

Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Betsy,
I had my Fire freak out again and show me the same books whether I looked at the device or the cloud.
Using BettyR's tip, I was able to get straightened out with having to go through the deregister/register thing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo!

KindleBoards rocks!  I love our members....

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Mom says thank you.


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Mine just did this for the third time today, I don't know why.  The first & second time I did call CS to let them know it was an issue.  I'm glad this worked because the other times I deregistered & reregistered & I had to redownload my magazines & Tv shows & books & it was a hassle.  But I only keep about 40 books on my fire because if I'm going to read I will do it on my k2. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This happened to me this morning. . .I knew I'd read something here about how to fix it so it was fortuitous for me that the thread came up again today.  Followed BettyR's tip as related by Betsy and worked like a charm.  Yay!  Didn't even remove books listed as on the device, which I was a bit worried about!

edit:  though it did revert my settings to default, so I had to reset my preferred typeface, font size, and color mode.


----------



## DonWood (Oct 7, 2010)

I also have the same problem.  The fix mentioned in this thread worked for me but it only lasts a short while and the cloud will disappear again.  I have done it probably 6 times and it is never permanent.  I have been in contact with Kindle support and they are aware and said it is a known problem.  They are working on it and I was told that the fix will come out in a new release.  Seems as though it is only happening with folks that have larger number of books.

Hopefully it will not be too long.  Meanwhile you can use the Kindle Cloud reader to transfer books to your kindle fire but you will have to go to your computer and use the cloud reader to do that.

Take care everyone.

Don


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DonWood said:


> Meanwhile you can use the Kindle Cloud reader to transfer books to your kindle fire but you will have to go to your computer and use the cloud reader to do that.
> 
> Take care everyone.
> 
> Don


You don't use the cloud reader. . .at least, I don't think so.  I think of the cloud reader as an online Kindle.

But, you can go to Manage Your Kindle and send books to the Fire. Though, yes, that does require you to go to your computer. . . .although. . . .if you're in wifi range anyway, you should be able to, on your Fire, navigate to the Amazon page as a web page and access your account and do the same thing.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

drenee said:


> Thank you, Betsy and BettyR. It worked!!


The same thing happened to me and i had to go the same steps before anything would show (cloud or device) ... it is odd and a bit disconcerting when all your books are not shows.

Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

It has now happened to me three times.  This last time, the quick fix didn't fix it.  I am not willing to go through the register/unregister process, so I just send books to the Fire from the Manage Your Kindle page.  As Ann says, it's easy to do it on the Fire itself... So it's annoying, but there IS a workaround.  It would be nice if they were able to fix it though.  There are going to be more and more people who have large amounts of content as time goes on.  For the record, I think I now have around 1,700 books in my Amazon library.


----------

